# going telluriding :) Colorado that is



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Two extra days for riding? Probably not. Two extra days for some sight-seeing road trips? Hell yeah. I'd probably relocate to Durango for those days for cheaper lodging. All kinds of cool shit to see down in SW CO.


----------



## tellurider (Mar 16, 2015)

That's a good suggestion! What does anyone suggest? Maybe San Juan on the way to Durango? Speaking of which, did I hear one of the two highways down to Durango is closed for the winter/early spring? What the best route to Durango keeping in mind I will only have a compact car. 

Any other suggestions? I will have two full days to check stuff out between telluride and the end of my vacation.


----------



## d2cycles (Feb 24, 2013)

We just got back from Telluride. We did a tour of SW Colorado hitting Wolf Creek, Purgatory, Telluride and Monarch. We hit Telluride Monday and they had a bunch of exposed stuff already. The steeps up top were pretty good but the front side stuff already had a bunch of rocks. It was 50+ degrees that day...I don't see any of the really good stuff being open by then unless they get a bunch more snow. The Gold Chutes and Palmyra Peak were already closed.

I'm not a huge Telluride fan...it was my first time there though. I haven't been all over the place but the layout is odd and takes forever to get around...you have to really pay attention so you don't get stuck on some stupid runs on the west side if you are looking for the beginner parks.

I think we are going to give it another chance but it will be a bit...long drive from Missouri and we go right past our favorite on the way (Crested Butte).


----------



## tellurider (Mar 16, 2015)

Okay here's a stupid question.....but would walking to the telluride airport from telluride be a dumb idea? Just to pick up a rental car. No gear.

google says 5.6 miles which is not an issue for me but is there a safe way to walk there? Maybe another road than the 145?


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Make a cardboard sign that says "airport" and stick yo thumb out.


----------

